# Virtual Reality (VR) is going to explode



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Optimist Mind said:


> Augmented reality Yu-Gi-Oh duel disks tho


I would fund that so fast...if I had the cash.

I'm not sure if it's the right time for sending VR to the public. Now or in the next 10 years. Maybe 20. It could be like 3D TVs which are a mere novelty item with unrefined 3D capabilities. In my opinion the 3DS has the superior 3D effects so far and still many people opt to turn the feature off. 3D TV and games were released at a time when no one asked for it and it didn't bring anything particularly special.

I've worn the oculus a couple times and it seems far from being ready for the average consumer. The graphics are on par with a ps1 and the pixels are large, filling your vision with grids. The tracking movement lags a bit and they only recently added z-axis head movement. They're also working on a way to help people who get motion sickness from using the device.

I find it very odd and a little off putting that the oculus does not have peripheral screens.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Kavik said:


> I've worn the oculus a couple times and it seems far from being ready for the average consumer. The graphics are on par with a ps1 and the pixels are large, filling your vision with grids. The tracking movement lags a bit and they only recently added z-axis head movement. They're also working on a way to help people who get motion sickness from using the device.
> 
> I find it very odd and a little off putting that the oculus does not have peripheral screens.


Was that DK1 or DK2? 
Either way, neither of those were meant to be released on the consumer market.
That's only in Q1 2016, and it's much much better than what you've experienced so far.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Ziwosa said:


> Was that DK1 or DK2?
> Either way, neither of those were meant to be released on the consumer market.
> That's only in Q1 2016, and it's much much better than what you've experienced so far.


Both DK1 and 2. My school bought them for student use and study and to collaborate with oculus. You're right about those two not being for the usual consumer use. These versions are basically toys for programmers or early adopters.

I know the finished product is bound to be significantly better than what I've experienced, but I can't help but be skeptical. Mostly on its marketability. They have to figure out how to significantly lower the price of oculus. The $300 or so dollars they have it down to makes sense when covering production costs but consumers probably won't see it as being worth that much. It's not something like a PS3 that's established thanks to the much loved ps2...and even Sony had some trouble convincing people they were not getting ripped off by the significant price increase from ps2 to ps3. 

I don't know how they plan to market oculus but they're going to have to work extremely hard to catch the publics attention. Most likely by its practicality and GOOD gameplay/games. Not to mention there likely won't be many games for it at launch. Which would hurt its sales a lot. 

I'm thinking about VA in general as well. Oculus/VA systems or gear will likely have to be similar to iPhone or PS/Xbox. While it specializes in doing one thing very well it should also be useful outside of that function. 

Technology that only performs one function is becoming a niche within a niche market. The kindle is an example. It's for readers who want a mobile library with specially functioning screens, not a bloated multi app device or obnoxiously bright-screened iPad. Even though an ipad has an app to function as a kindle reader. Kindle owners just want to read their books. And even still it has a rudimentary Internet search function. It's browsing capabilities suck but it's there.

VA like the game focused oculus will have to be more than a one trick pony in order to be successful. I think VA should be put out there as a multipurpose, user friendly item that works reasonably smooth. And then start rolling out niche items once the masses have shown they're interested in and hungry for more VA. Things usually work in the reverse, going from simple to multipurpose. But I'm not so sure that method works as well today as it did in the past.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

LostFavor said:


> Isn't your description of smartphones just the marketing speaking though? I finally upgraded to a smartphone recently, but I went for damn near a decade with only a flip phone, probably half or more of those years well into the smartphone generation and I barely noticed the difference.
> 
> As far as I remember, MP3 players were barely noticed until Apple's marketing campaign took hold and made the iPad into a social icon.
> 
> I'm telling you right now, that's what is going to make the difference with VR more than anything. Will it be marketed well? If it's not, it'll be a gadget for the rich and bored. If it is, it'll probably become like smartphones; people on payment plans to afford one because they're just so damn appealing.


Well with smartphones, the features/options/tools/use is a bit hidden. You actually have to take time to explore your phone's capabilities.

This isn't the case with VR. I've put it on my grand father, and he instantly intuitively 'got' it. Because that's what VR is, it's just like real life. There isn't anything to 'get'. It just works out of the box. He doesn't even have a smartphone


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

LostFavor said:


> Isn't your description of smartphones just the marketing speaking though? I finally upgraded to a smartphone recently, but I went for damn near a decade with only a flip phone, probably half or more of those years well into the smartphone generation and I barely noticed the difference.
> 
> As far as I remember, MP3 players were barely noticed until Apple's marketing campaign took hold and made the iPad into a social icon.
> 
> I'm telling you right now, that's what is going to make the difference with VR more than anything. Will it be marketed well? If it's not, it'll be a gadget for the rich and bored. If it is, it'll probably become like smartphones; people on payment plans to afford one because they're just so damn appealing.


The smartphone is like a swiss knife in that its multiple functionalities makes it a tool that replace multiple tools. Smartphones aren't a must, but they can be used as phones, as mp3 player, video player, portable computers, GPS, gaming devices, etc... So instead of having, say, a PSP, a iPod, a netbook, and a GPS on you, you can replace it all with a smartphone that is pocket sized.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

To be honest - even if nobody else - the porno industry will most certainly take off together with VR 

As for my personal take on it. I'm skeptic. Haven't tried it yet though, neither would I be in a position to as my living place doesn't provide the space required. 

I don't think VR takes off in its early generations, in particularly not since the Occulus is said to be at least $350 minimum. While that's not overly expensive it still is that 'nice to have' with a $350 label attached to it that requires a >$300 GPU and thus is more for enthusiasts in its first generation. 

Should it find its way into affordable mainstream we might see a change. Currently however and for the past 5 years or so GPUs and 28nm have been the most limiting factors in terms of graphical advancement. There's hope 2016 will remedy that.


----------

